# Took Almost 3 Months...



## AlotToLearn (Feb 19, 2012)

... but I finally was able to purchase my latest handgun. H&K .45 USP Compact.

(Not my video, but a good video nonetheless of my new handgun)





I was able to get good groupings at 50 yards out my first time at the range with this gun. Very happy with the results, although it did set me back a lot financially.


----------



## Peter Prepper (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice purchase lad, it will last you a long time, and may even save your life, you can't put a price on that, well done and enjoy it


----------



## Peter Prepper (Feb 4, 2012)

YT link aint working for me


----------



## Nuclearcujo (Apr 22, 2012)

Congrats on your new purchase! Very nice Pistol.


----------

